

A Desert Spider with Astonishing Moves - why-el
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/06/science/a-desert-spider-with-astonishing-moves.html?hp&_r=0

======
nowarninglabel
Even more amazing to me than the discovery is the fact that Dr. Rechenberg,
who apparently also was big into the formation evolutionary computation (
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ingo_Rechenberg](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ingo_Rechenberg)
), managed to already make a robotic model of the spider. At age 80.

------
kimonos
Wow!

